# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  File tyes - Please add to the FAQ

## neon-nectarine

Hi,

I started this quest by looking for a spur gear! I couldn't find one of the proper specs readily, and so I began to do a lot of research on Wikipedia and learn about gears. 
A lot of places strangely wanted a gaudy price for spur gears in general, so I looked into 3D printing.

This strategy eventually led me here. The weird thing about it was that I found a file from some caring person that -- with the right 3d printer -- will build the gear. I mean, I thought this little gear was from an ancient device that no  one would know anything about, but its economic role must had been in quite the vein, because ... well, I found it!

The thing that I want to know -- will the Peachy be capable of reading the file type? I checked, and some online 3D printer services can do this.

Actually, the provider made the file available in more than one format:  .STL, .OBJ, .X3D, and apparently a type called .WRL. Would any of these file types be a can-do?

Of course, I'm not certain at the moment whether the file will help, but if I can glue the original gear back together then I understand that your fabulous ingenuity has seen to the prospect that the gear can in fact be scanned and then printed! 
I like the prospect of that.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## harpo99999

stl & obj are not any problem, x3d and wrl I do not know

----------

